# 1013 intelliCarve



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

not familiar with this brand buddy want $1000 for it. is there thing to look out for program incompatibilities, is it worth $1000 used? I know this pretty open question and anything could make it worth it or not


----------



## gkas (Nov 28, 2011)

The machine is discontinued. "http://www.olivermachinery.net/index.php?node=machines&model=1013]Table Saw, Jointers, Planers-Woodworking Machines-Oliver Machinery."

It looks like it may have some proprietary part. It could be a problem getting replacement. The bed size is only 13"x18". You may want to put your cash toward something like something from CNCrouterparts:surprise:


----------



## IRestore (Mar 28, 2015)

I have been very happy with mine, great value!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Tony there are several things to consider.

Here are the Specs:
Table Saw, Jointers, Planers-Woodworking Machines-Oliver Machinery.

Is it in good shape? How old? Any damage? Missing parts?
Any modifications? Why?
What software is included? Any transfer fees?
Does it include bits? Are they still usable?
Are sample projects from the machine available for view?

Then you need to ask yourself:
Is this big enough for my needs? 13x18x3 150w spindle (not very powerful)
It does not have any warranty, can I make repairs that are needed? Can I find parts?

The 1013 is Discontinued but you can buy a new one here: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0065QO3GK/ref=ask_ql_qh_dp_hza
You can also look at the reviews of people that have one.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> Tony there are several things to consider.
> 
> Here are the Specs:
> Table Saw, Jointers, Planers-Woodworking Machines-Oliver Machinery.
> ...


Good information, based on all of the ratings I read , it seems that the operators were mostly inexperienced that gave the top ratings and the more experienced operators rated it rather low. There seems to be a wide gap in what the expectations and the actual performance seems to be.

Herb


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Good information, based on all of the ratings I read , it seems that the operators were mostly inexperienced that gave the top ratings and the more experienced operators rated it rather low. There seems to be a wide gap in what the expectations and the actual performance seems to be.
> 
> Herb


Herb a lot of the people that are new to CNC don't really know what to expect so their results seem great to them. As they learn a little more and start doing larger projects they learn that the machine just isn't large enough for most projects or is way under powered to do very much. If they bought a small machine because they only do small projects then they could be very happy with the machine and never outgrow it's capabilities.

People that knew a little bit about CNC because they have one where they work and saw what it could do might not be happy when they buy one of the many hobby machines. They are trying to equate their new hobby machine they paid 5,000 for to the 175,000 one at work so they aren't happy with what it will do.

I think the most important thing for someone considering buying a CNC is to realize that these hobby machines do have limitations and they won't replace all your tools, they are just one more tool to help produce a project. 

There are some really nice well built machines available for good prices now, but there are also some really poorly designed and built, high priced machines on the market as well. Some of the companies that produce hobby level CNC machines are always trying to add new features but don't seem to be interested in fixing problems with their current design and often build those problems into the new machine along with the new technology instead of addressing the problems. Some of the companies listen to their users and find solutions to problems and incorporate changes so they aren't reproducing the problems.

I do know that it can be overwhelming looking for a new machine with all the choices available today and more being added to the mix all the time so it does help when you have people to answer a few questions.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> Herb a lot of the people that are new to CNC don't really know what to expect so their results seem great to them. As they learn a little more and start doing larger projects they learn that the machine just isn't large enough for most projects or is way under powered to do very much. If they bought a small machine because they only do small projects then they could be very happy with the machine and never outgrow it's capabilities.
> 
> People that knew a little bit about CNC because they have one where they work and saw what it could do might not be happy when they buy one of the many hobby machines. They are trying to equate their new hobby machine they paid 5,000 for to the 175,000 one at work so they aren't happy with what it will do.
> 
> ...


Everything you said is absolutely true. It sort of reminds me of when the desktop computers came out, until years later when they got everything boiled down to where just about anyone could instantly use them, it was a streaming dilemma.
To me CNC's are a wonderment, and I love what they can do, but a whole different world.
Herb


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

thanks guys for all the help with info ...as it were I visited the guy today, machine looks to be mint he had all kinds spare bits and some new. He put a board on the bed and he did a small cut ....about 20 minutes worth.....the software for this model is I-Pic USB based for computer. it only cuts left to right across area, and will cut up and down based on file and that is all this can do. because of this software can't set it up do cut three or four circles just won't do it. long story short I was frustrated by the 14th minute and after he showed me what it had done I decided I wouldn't offer him $300 so I passed on it......ya not what I'm looking for......sure it will do what it will do but I don't have that kind of time to wait. he showed me a picture of a face he did on the side of a box, approx. 8" x 10" the detail was about 8/10 but he said that took 7 hours.......I thought wow I probably do it by hand in 3 hours


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Tony check this out https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2tIa58oAD8bOTWgJbunz8g

He offers plans and parts to build a substantial unit for about $1200 and he has a regular Saturday you tube show about all the major issues in


----------

